# Off to Hawaii



## taterhed (Jan 27, 2017)

Started the trip to Maui and Kauai today.

So happy!

Much photo video blog to come....










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 27, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Started the trip to Maui and Kauai today.
> 
> So happy!
> 
> ...



I hate you.

Not really, but sort of.


----------



## theo (Jan 27, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Started the trip to Maui and Kauai today.  So happy! Much photo video blog to come....



Enjoy! Have a great time!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 27, 2017)

Arguably the finest airplane ever built
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 27, 2017)

Flew in one, once.  Japan to Alaska.  I agree, it was the best I've flown in.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2017)

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2017)

Have fun!  We'll be there (well at least Maui) in about 6 weeks.


----------



## theo (Jan 27, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Arguably the finest airplane ever built



This photo brings back a distant memory. Exiting the plane onto the portable stairs / tarmac in Maui (have been there only once, for a week, two decades ago now), there was an older couple in the aisle, directly in front of us, also heading for the door. They looked like they had been very hard working people, maybe farmers; tough, sun baked, grizzled.

The wife saw the mountainous terrain (Haleakala? I dunno) and uttered with some excitement to her husband "Look George, at the beautiful mountain". "What mountain?" promptly asked the squinting husband.

I remember thinking to myself at the time --- travel while you can, enjoy while you can. Somehow, I never quite forgot that moment...


----------



## Patri (Jan 27, 2017)

"Well, have a great time," she said, listening to the howling winter wind. It's not like she was jealous or anything.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2017)

Have a great time. Let us know how it's going. I'll be there in 13 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2017)

Aloha!  E hele ae e leʻaleʻa!!

(For those who aren't up to date in their Hawaiian:  "Goodbye! Go and have fun!!" )

Dave


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 27, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Arguably the finest airplane ever built
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What again ???!! 
I'm envious, my trips to Hawaii are half work chores/half real vacation.
Ok I'm being dense, is it the finest airplane ever built because it's taking you to Hawaii?
otherwise DH who works on 737s might disagree with you ...obviously I don't know my airplane models on sight 
Have a great time!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 27, 2017)

Safe travels and enjoy every second of your vacation.

We're desperate to get back to our beloved Maui school schedules have prevented since 2014 but hopeful 2018 we'll get back there as a family.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 27, 2017)

Beautiful and interesting shot of the Golden Gate Bridge

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 28, 2017)

Enjoy your trip!  We are looking forward to our trip soon too.  Say hello to the whales as they seem to come and leave earlier each year.   Our time is fixed.


----------



## happymum (Jan 28, 2017)

Taterhead, hope you have a fabulous vacation! I look forward to the updates.
Emmy, the whales were definitely later arriving this year, so maybe you will be in luck.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 28, 2017)

I hope so.  Thanks.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 28, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> Flew in one, once.  Japan to Alaska.  I agree, it was the best I've flown in.


My last business trip before I retired was a non-stop from Detroit to Osaka, and the company paid for business class. I had a window seat on the 2nd level with an empty seat next to me. If you're going to spend 15 hours on a plane, it's the best way to go.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jan 28, 2017)

Love the pictures!!! Hawaii was one of my favorite trips... done in Nov...


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2017)

iconnections said:


> Enjoy your trip!  We are looking forward to our trip soon too.  Say hello to the whales as they seem to come and leave earlier each year.   Our time is fixed.


Emmy, I've forgotten, when will you be on Maui?  We're there in March.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

Checked into the Marriott Courtyard at Kahului for a 'launching pad' for just one night.  Didn't want to waste of minute of MM1 and 1.5 hours driving to Kaanapali and back (Costco).  Directly across from Costco, new(ish) and very nice.  Great 'early morning' coffee service from the clerk at the desk before the official opening time.  God, I love that woman.  What a thoughtful gesture for weary east coast travelers that needed a quick fix.

Under $300, big room, gym, Starbucks, airport shuttle (including local restaurants etc...) and nice Marriott folks.  Had dinner at Ale House (shuttle, 1 mile) with 30 beers on tap (??), sushi, blackened Mahi wrap etc... live music, pretty cheap.  3-6 happy hour with sushi and beer things.  Good choice for quick.  Da Kitchen is just around the corner too. 

I won't tell you there is a Krispy Kreme across the street.   But there is.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2017)

Rob, I've seen that Marriott.  It looks like it would be a nice stop.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

Good Morning Maui!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

Da kitchen for lunch. It was the most amazing food. So much nobody could eat one plate








Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 28, 2017)

I love flying the 747, i am going to miss those big birds when they retire them later this year!

Oh and that lunch looks fantastic!


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2017)

I really like Da Kitchen too. And yes, I can eat the whole thing.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 28, 2017)

Loving the pictures.  Thank you.  Have a great time!


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2017)

We always bring home a few cans of the Porteguse Sausage Spam home every year.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

Go ahead, ask me why I love my Marriotts   















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2017)

WOW!  Thank you for sharing!  MM1, using DC points for ocean front/view?


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd be having a Mai Tai and a plate lunch out there every evening.


----------



## silentg (Jan 28, 2017)

Love Maui! Thanks for posting!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> WOW!  Thank you for sharing!  MM1, using DC points for ocean front/view?


Using my 2br portion of Grande Vista  and II exchange 

Pure luck and magic 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy hour   

Wine and whale soup 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2017)

The next 12 days will be tough while following this tread.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 29, 2017)

It's Karma for all the nice things you have done for your fellow Tuggers, including my husband and I !


----------



## taterhed (Jan 29, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> It's Karma for all the nice things you have done for your fellow Tuggers, including my husband and I !



Trust me...  Nothing will ever pay back the great advice, warm welcome and mountain (or volcano) of information that fellow tuggers have shared with me.  Love me some Tuggers.

Just payin it forward


----------



## taterhed (Jan 29, 2017)

slip said:


> I really like Da Kitchen too. And yes, I can eat the whole thing.



remind me never to invite you to dinner!  Wow.  So much food.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 29, 2017)

Gorgeous view from your villa!!!


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 29, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Emmy, I've forgotten, when will you be on Maui?  We're there in March.


Luanne, I have sent you a PM on Facebook.


----------



## tugcccsp (Jan 29, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Go ahead, ask me why I love my Marriotts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What unit do you have?  I think I have the same unit?  I can't wait to get there this winter.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 29, 2017)

Yum. . A little hike and a little Mai Tai 





Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jan 29, 2017)

tugcccsp said:


> What unit do you have?  I think I have the same unit?  I can't wait to get there this winter.


2br portion of a 3br lock off


taterhed said:


> Yum. . A little hike and a little Mai Tai
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Jan 29, 2017)

Loving the virtual vacation Rob! enjoy!


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2017)

Is that a Frozen Mai Tai? It looks great!!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2017)

slip said:


> Is that a Frozen Mai Tai? It looks great!!


It's a mai tai, but not frozen.  It has a float of eggwhite on top.  I tried one at Monkeypod, another Merriman's restaurant.  Had to send it back as I just did not like it.   I've found I actually prefer lilikoi margaritas to mai tais.


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2017)

DW had a Frozen Mai Tai on our last trip and she loved it. This looked a little different so I wasn't sure. I pretty much stick to beer and Mai Tai's when I'm on the island but your lilikoi Margarita sounds great and I'm sure DW would try it too.


----------



## tugcccsp (Jan 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> 2br portion of a 3br lock off
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


12th Floor of Lahaina Villas?


----------



## taterhed (Jan 30, 2017)

tugcccsp said:


> 12th Floor of Lahaina Villas?


11th 


slip said:


> DW had a Frozen Mai Tai on our last trip and she loved it. This looked a little different so I wasn't sure. I pretty much stick to beer and Mai Tai's when I'm on the island but your lilikoi Margarita sounds great and I'm sure DW would try it too.




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Jan 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Yum. . A little hike and a little Mai Tai



I just tried to stick a straw into my computer screen. It didn't work, but it was surely worth a try.


----------



## happymum (Jan 30, 2017)

You found my favorite happy hour. Truffle fries and mai tai with lillikoi foam. Life doesn't get much better!


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



'member when Spam was a single product?


----------



## taterhed (Jan 30, 2017)

happymum said:


> You found my favorite happy hour. Truffle fries and mai tai with lillikoi foam. Life doesn't get much better!


We're going back for happy hour with friends on Wednesday 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## happymum (Jan 30, 2017)

I think we should have done a bulk order of the discount cards from Kauai Costco!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2017)

happymum said:


> You found my favorite happy hour. Truffle fries and mai tai with lillikoi foam. Life doesn't get much better!


Maybe I'll have to try the mai tai with lilikoi foam again.

Wait, nope it was pretty awful [at least to me] the first time around.   I'll stick to the lilikoi margaritas.


----------



## happymum (Jan 30, 2017)

The secret is to stir in the lillikoi foam to sweeten the mai tai to the desired taste. Sometimes it takes a few mai tais to get  the perfect mix


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2017)

happymum said:


> The secret is to stir in the lillikoi foam to sweeten the mai tai to the desired taste. Sometimes it takes a few mai tais to get  the perfect mix


It was just off putting to me.  Maybe I didn't give it a chance.  But it could have also turned out to be too sweet.  I think that's why I'm liking the margaritas more. They're not as sweet as mai tais.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 30, 2017)

happymum said:


> The secret is to stir in the lillikoi foam to sweeten the mai tai to the desired taste. Sometimes it takes a few mai tais to get  the perfect mix



After a few mai tais, you could stir in sulphur until the taste reaches perfection.


----------



## tugcccsp (Jan 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> 11th
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This year will be my first time.  It must be a fantastic view as I can see from your photos.  Have an enjoyable time.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep, stuck in the Jeep waiting on dear wife to buy Hawaiian fabric on our trip up to Haleakala 

Planning to hit the lavender goat cheese and Distillery on the way down any comments?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Yep, stuck in the Jeep waiting on dear wife to buy Hawaiian fabric on our trip up to Haleakala
> 
> Planning to hit the lavender goat cheese and Distillery on the way down any comments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk




We did the same. The lavender was worth the walk, just for the smells alone. The goat cheese was cool too. They were a little disorganized but it came together. You have to like goat cheese though. And you can never go wrong at a distillery.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 30, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Yep, stuck in the Jeep waiting on dear wife to buy Hawaiian fabric on our trip up to Haleakala
> 
> Planning to hit the lavender goat cheese and Distillery on the way down any comments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I always have to check out the fabric when I'm in HI--now I have quite a stash and need to get busy sewing before my next trip!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2017)

A few quick pics from my Haleakala visit. It was a wonderful day and I highly recommend the trip whether sunrise, sunset or middle of the day.


















from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jan 31, 2017)

Early morning Beach Walk and some turtle watching

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Yep, stuck in the Jeep waiting on dear wife to buy Hawaiian fabric on our trip up to Haleakala
> 
> Planning to hit the lavender goat cheese and Distillery on the way down any comments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



3 of our favorites.  You could also hit the winery first and get a bottle to drink with your flight of cheeses at the surfing Goat.  The vodka is fantastic - 1 of the restaurants at WKORV uses the empty small bottles as salt and pepper shakers.  Also check out the Maui Brewery.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Early morning Beach Walk and some turtle watching
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


,


Looks more like girl watching to me.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 31, 2017)

happymum said:


> You found my favorite happy hour. Truffle fries and mai tai with lillikoi foam. Life doesn't get much better!






Merriman's Happy Hour Happiness 2 weeks ago..

Friends Dan and June, HappyDad, HappyMum, GrayFal and MPizza


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 31, 2017)

Pardon my jumping into your thread but the II Fairies were looking down on me as well. Had a studio reservation one year out garden view. 14 days before check in another studio showed up so I did a retrade....nothing to lose as I was already in garden view.....I hit the jackpot!

First floor oceanfront


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2017)

My daughter on our "private lawn" in front of the lanai


----------



## taterhed (Feb 1, 2017)

slip said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Looks more like girl watching to me.


That pretty girl is my DW  ️

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 1, 2017)

Honu came up on the beach for a snooze! 

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2017)

taterhed said:


> That pretty girl is my DW  ️
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


See, I was right.


----------



## happymum (Feb 1, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoying this thread!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 3, 2017)

Took a little trip up to Hana yesterday. Actually drove all the way around the mighty volcano. Got to see thousands of bridges waterfalls and more. Enjoyed seeing the black sand beach, red sand beach and especially Charles Lindbergh's grave.

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 3, 2017)

happymum said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this thread!


So do I and the pictures too.  I am so glad that Rob had a great day going up to the Haleakala Crater and Hana too.  Not long and we will be there too.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 3, 2017)

Whale watching with  Captain Steve's. Simply an amazing day and I love those whales.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## happymum (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow! Great tail shot! 
I love the raft trips. I was really unlucky this time, as soon as we would get close they all dove.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 3, 2017)

Merriman's happy hour.   Whales wouldn't stop breaching.  Dang good Mai Tai  

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy Chinese New Year!    

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Merriman's happy hour.   Whales wouldn't stop breaching.  Dang good Mai Tai
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk




Mai Tai's taste better with a view like that!

I thought Lindbergh's grave was great too. He chose a fantastic resting place.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 4, 2017)

Loving this thread and your great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mpizza (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow!  You captured all of my memories and brought me right back to my happy place!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 4, 2017)

Had some amazing Thai food in Hana next to community center. Fresh authentic and full of seared ahi. 

Had the worst meal I've had in a long time at Longhis.   AVOID this place IMHO.  

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 4, 2017)

Back to Poipu baby!   

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 4, 2017)

Leave some good weather for me, I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## happymum (Feb 5, 2017)

Lillikoi mousse at Merriman's downstairs. Just say yes!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 5, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Honu came up on the beach for a snooze!
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk




Wow!!! 

amazing pictures - thank you


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Had some amazing Thai food in Hana next to community center. Fresh authentic and full of seared ahi.
> 
> Had the worst meal I've had in a long time at Longhis.   AVOID this place IMHO.
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


I could have warned you about Longhi's.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 5, 2017)

Superbowl at  Brennickes    

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like a great day in Sunny Poipu!!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 5, 2017)

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 5, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Back to Poipu baby!
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


How much did it cost to get the Jeep painted?


----------



## taterhed (Feb 5, 2017)

Ha, red for Kauai white for Maui 

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 6, 2017)

Where are you staying at Poipu?


----------



## taterhed (Feb 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Where are you staying at Poipu?


Waiohai! 

Beautiful rainy morning 





Swan is very happy  

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 6, 2017)

We had a view of the swan from about the same angle of your picture.  If you cannot have ocean view as an exchanger (we had an exchange), then the swan view is a good second best.


----------



## PaulaC (Feb 7, 2017)

We were at Waiohai two weeks ago and had intense winds and liquid sunshine as well.  Now we are at Ko'Olina and the weather has been beautiful, with the exception of yesterday, when it rained all day.  However, even a rainy day in Hawaii is better than a day at home!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome happy hour at lava Lava 

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 8, 2017)

Also had a great kayak with Ali'i up the Wailea River to the falls 

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for showing the menu! I was telling my friend that I'd be taking them there next week.


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Also had a great kayak with Ali'i up the Wailea River to the falls
> 
> from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


,

We did that a few years ago too. One of my favorite outings. It was great to have our kids along. They took a picture of mom and dad under the falls. Still one of my favorite photos.


----------



## ACE1 (Feb 8, 2017)

We are also at Ko Olina. Hope the warm weather holds up. I  have heard that the rain may arrive again on Friday.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## happymum (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm experiencing a strong feeling of deja vu!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 8, 2017)

Number two at Jojo's yum yum

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2017)

My favorite is Ono Ono Shave Ice at Kapaa... love the Halo Halo there.


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> My favorite is Ono Ono Shave Ice at Kapaa... love the Halo Halo there.



Ono is my all time favorite also. Next week we may try the truck down the street from Ono. They are supposed to be good but we'll still have Ono too.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 8, 2017)

Maybe next time 

from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Feb 9, 2017)

Enjoying your vacation photos, taterhed. I frankly need that inspiration today as we endure 2-3 inches of snow per hour with a very real potential for 18 inches in total before day's end. I will choose to be in Hawaii instead, if only vicariously and only in my (alleged) mind.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 9, 2017)

theo said:


> Enjoying your vacation photos, taterhed. I frankly need that inspiration today as we endure 2-3 inches of snow per hour today with a potential for 18" total before day's end. I will choose to be in Hawaii instead, if only vicariously and only in my (alleged) mind.


Alright Theo ; get out your meditation matt and enjoy this..... Peace and tranquility oooohmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from my Note 5 on Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2017)

Love the picture of the sunset.  I love Hawaii sunsets more than any other.


----------



## theo (Feb 9, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Alright Theo ; get out your meditation matt and enjoy this..... Peace and tranquility oooohmmmm



I really need for our Nor'easter to stop howling before I can have *any* shot at peace and tranquility, but that's one beautiful photo. Thanks!


----------



## cyntravel (Feb 9, 2017)

WOW thank you all for sharing your beautiful pictures and favorite memories. I hope to visit again. I haven't been since my 10yr Anniversary.  Will they still let you bike down the volcano or did they stop it? Enjoy yourself! Thanks again! 
Cyn


----------



## happymum (Feb 9, 2017)

Beautiful sunset!
I always thought the green flash was a myth, until Grayfal and I witnessed it on Oahu .


----------



## artringwald (Feb 10, 2017)

happymum said:


> Beautiful sunset!
> I always thought the green flash was a myth, until Grayfal and I witnessed it on Oaha .


The number of non-believers is surprising. We've seen it many times, and on 3 different islands. It may last anywhere from a fraction of a second to 2 seconds. I love when there's a good one and all the sunset groupies cheer. Here's a picture of one we saw in Poipu several years ago:


----------



## artringwald (Feb 10, 2017)

cyntravel said:


> Will they still let you bike down the volcano or did they stop it? Enjoy yourself! Thanks again!
> Cyn


If you're asking about the bike ride on Kauai, they're still doing it. I did it yesterday, and used my app to track it:

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12895237

If you scroll down on the right side, you can see the pictures I took along the way.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 16, 2017)

artringwald said:


> If you're asking about the bike ride on Kauai, they're still doing it. I did it yesterday, and used my app to track it:
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12895237
> 
> If you scroll down on the right side, you can see the pictures I took along the way.



Yes, you can bike or you can do a 'tour' down the Maui volcano (Haleakala) with a support truck etc...  I like the tour idea, but if you've got a bike...go for it!

Love that Ride with GPS and my garmins!


----------



## taterhed (Feb 16, 2017)

slip said:


> Ono is my all time favorite also. Next week we may try the truck down the street from Ono. They are supposed to be good but we'll still have Ono too.


stood in front of ono and looked longingly at the halo halo.  Decided to wait and try it next year.

Of course, we did grab a plate lunch at Pono Market.  Amazing poke.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2017)

We had Pono Market in Tuesday. My wife loves the Halo Halo at Ono's.


----------

